# Yamaha LS9 Freezing



## Dontknow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Im having an issue with my newly purchased Yamaha LS9 freezing. It started out lagging. By that I mean the screen would freeze and the meters would skip and update about every two seconds instead of being live. After about a minute it would be fine again. Today it completly froze. Nothing moved and it never came out of it. I had to restart it. The audio never had any issue when these things happened. Any thoughts to what might be causing this? Not sure if this has anything to do with it but I was connected via the LS9 stage mix app as well. It would kick me off as soon as it started to freeze. Thanks in advance for all replies!


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 7, 2012)

What firmware are you running?


----------



## bishopthomas (Jul 8, 2012)

Could be an IP address conflict, but Yamaha consoles are pretty good about not locking up the entire console in that situation. They just tell you there's a conflict and kick you off the network. Try it without a router plugged in. If it's still doing that call Yamaha tech support. There's a 24 hour line.


----------



## Dontknow (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm running firmware 1.3 which is the most current last time I checked. Scanned the network and didn't find any conflicting IP. But I'm starting to think it has something to do with the app. After I turned off the app i never had any issue. But I probably will call tech support and see what they say.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 8, 2012)

Definitely try Yamaha Tech Support 1-866-211-9366. Since the board is a new purchase, I'd also consider contacting the vendor who sold it to you. Certainly sounds like an issue with the app to me though. When you do call, make sure you are able to sit with the board and Ipad in front of you. It makes working with tech support much more efficient.

~Dave


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Jul 8, 2012)

Make sure you have the latest version of the app.

Make sure the iPad is set so that it never goes to sleep.

You still may have issues if one person uses the app while another uses the surface.


----------



## Dontknow (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry its been awhile since my last reply. Talked to Yamaha, they really didn't know exactly what was causing it. They speculate it is the iPad app but haven't heard any other reports of the issue. I haven't used the app since and haven't experienced the problem so that's my guess too.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jul 17, 2012)

I doubt it's the app itself, but rather an IP conflict which has to do with your router/network.


----------



## TheBeastTamer (Mar 17, 2013)

I had the same problem when I hooked up an old router that was lying around. When I brought in a "newer" router I had just upgraded out of from home it fixed my problem. So I'm thinking it had to do with the speed of the connection.


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 18, 2013)

I highly doubt it was the speed of the connection if you had "freezing." All that would happen would be lag and/or connection problems. Chances are it was an IP conflict and since your router was probably a different address that's what "fixed" it. I've been using an Apple Airport Extreme and never had any IP issues. These are on very different addresses than the standard 192.168.x.x that most default routers are set to.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Mar 23, 2013)

You weren't letting the iPad go to sleep were you?


----------

